# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] Want a cooperative member to finish my own bot

## cute_star

Hello .
I developed new bot with untitled .
it is working perfectly , except teleport .
Main Feature:

- multi client supports : 20 clients on a single machine with 8GB RAM
- Auto Hunting and Node harvesting 
- Support Scripting
- Auto send items via mail .
- Group attack 
- Detailed Settings

I want to implement teleport ,so find a right person .

Need a help to complete this .

----------


## cute_star

anyone welcome , thanks

----------


## Sirmabus

The video is not there, link is gone/empty.

IMHO the thing with the teleport is that it worked for a long time apparently but it was abused heavily.
The worst I saw was the gold farmers teleporting all over the place and not even trying to hide it.

So they must have put some sever side detection for it. 

Now I never looked at what packet(s) are sent but the current address (ver 1.1.5.1006100) that Jubo used for his teleport is 0xCA05D0.
But as you know if you use this function to teleport you will probably get banned.

My guess is this sets your client side position and then when an update happens it sends some sort of update packet to get in sync with the server, but it then it could issue
an immediate packet as well. This is how it worked in WOW for example. You could just set your position and the server would sync up in a few seconds.
FYI when I made teleports in the past I'd usually set it client side then issue a packet to get in sync and receive object updates right away.

In the good old days with less people doing this (and being less public) you'ed be able to make teleports and all sorts of private (non-PVP) hacks and they could last indefinitely.
Plus you didn't really need to worry about getting banned as much.

Now if you really need to teleport for what ever reason then you are going to have to experiment and see if you can find some way with out getting banned.
I'd say look at the movement packet see how the movement system works.
Is it walk/run start and stop, or does it send a packet per step..?
Also look at jump packets too.
It's too bad the server doesn't just bounce you back, then you'ed just have to solve a way it would let you move.
Here you won't know, you just get banned apparently.
You might go through a bunch of accounts just to test things. You'll have to experiment and push things at the packet level in hopes you will find away that is doesn't trigger their "teleport hack detection".

An obvious thing, now if you watch the packets I imagine a certain amount of incorrect/bad positioning should be expected. If it works this way where if you had lag you would naturally warp around. But then again it would be very obvious that just a moment ago your client said you were on one side of the map, then all of the sudden you are on the other side..

----------


## cute_star

Hello , Sirmabus . Long time no see .
first of all , thanks for your advice .
till 10 days ago i used Jubo 's teleport address , but never use now . It is surely detected .
Now i am using other teleport addres .
but same issue .
now i am considering whether teleport detection module is located on client side or server side .
i think it is located on client side or i made something wrong , because i could see many teleport bots even when i got banned .

----------


## xxomen911xx

The same guy that was trying to sell Juju's program is now trying to have someone "finish" his teleporter?

----------


## Sirmabus

Well this those teleporting ones do you see them doing quests?

I think they are doing the exact same teleport thing but it just doesn't matter if they banned.

There is one way to farm gold, more then likely clientless bot, where they create a new char do some of the starting quests for a few hundred gold.
They teleport from the new character spawn point to the quest NPCs do talk to them to complete the quest(s).
Then they transfer the gold to another character, delete the new character and start over again.
Now maybe they do get detected but by the time they are flagged the character doesn't even exist anymore, and, or the account probably doesn't even matter anymore.
I'm thinking with the accounts they are probably using stolen credit cards for them. 

Certain lowlife Chinese farmers are known for this.
They use stolen PaPal accounts, etc., what ever they can to get WOW keys for example. 

But I could be wrong, they've might have found some way to teleport with out getting flagged.


Well Juju's thing wouldn't be that hard to patch to the latest client if you can reverse stuff.
It looks like his last update was for client version "1.0.0.969973".
So if you open that client version and his last DLL in IDA Pro you should be able to figure it out.
Note his DLL uses relative offsets to account for ASLR.
So if you see in his DLL like ".text:1003342D mov *eax, [edx+0FCFE04h]" the actual address here is 0x400000 + 0xFCFE04 = 0x13CFE04 (where 0x400000 is the standard base with ASLR off).
Which happens to be ".data:013CFE04 g_pClientCore"
Once you located them all in that older client you should be able to match them up to the latest client(s). There is probably less then a dozen there.
Then you use a binary editor on the DLL and update the offsets, one could probably use some patching tool, or a custom one to automate these updates.

----------


## CryptoCombat

> Well this those teleporting ones do you see them doing quests?
> 
> I think they are doing the exact same teleport thing but it just doesn't matter if they banned.
> 
> There is one way to farm gold, more then likely clientless bot, where they create a new char do some of the starting quests for a few hundred gold.
> They teleport from the new character spawn point to the quest NPCs do talk to them to complete the quest(s).
> Then they transfer the gold to another character, delete the new character and start over again.
> Now maybe they do get detected but by the time they are flagged the character doesn't even exist anymore, and, or the account probably doesn't even matter anymore.
> I'm thinking with the accounts they are probably using stolen credit cards for them. 
> ...


+5 rep for being intelligent, not being a douche and for explaining it very well.

----------


## jfitzpat

The issue of multiple bots should be trivial to implement.

How are you attaching to the eso process? With most of the GreyMagic snippets I have seen, they just attached by process name. So the "eso" process at the top of the list gets open. So you can just iterate through all of the processes, add the process id to a list, then have the user choose which process id to attach to at launch.

----------


## saluto

dosnt work man

----------

